# Delta Green: Operas and Avatars [d20 COC]



## Gomez (Jan 18, 2005)

"Evil never dies. Darkness never retreats. In the cracks and the crevices of our society there are monsters undreamed of by the rank and file of humanity. I've been there. I've seen them. They exist in the spaces between things, in the folds of existence where we can't find them. Sometimes they cross over, sometimes they manifest, and all hell breaks loose. Only this is not Hell, nor Heaven. This is like nothing anyone has ever understood. This is pure evil, pure destruction. This is the Apocalypse." 
-- Maj. Gen. Reginald Fairfield, U.S. Army (Ret.), 25 FEB 1994   


While I am running a _Masks of Nyarlathotep_ game on these board, I would like to run another game, Delta Green using d20 Call of Cthulhu rules. What is Delta Green you ask? Delta Green brings the Cthulhu Mythos, and the men and women who encounter it, squarely into the modern day. Delta Green postulates a secret group dedicated to investigating alien and supernatural horrors, using the resources of the U.S. government to do so. Originally a unit of the Office of Strategic Services (the forerunner of the Central Intelligence Agency), Delta Green is now officially disbanded, its activities patently illegal; but its members carry on no matter what the cost, desperately facing the horrors that threaten mankind.


 "While filling out a report on the strange incident, I came across a set of notes and a reference to a directive dated 1 FEB 1928, stating that any unusual activity reported within five nautical miles of Devil's Reef must be immediately classified and forwarded to the Office of Naval Intelligence..."    


I am looking for 4 players for this game. Any more than that will be put on an alternate list. Characters will start out with no knowledge of Delta Green or it's activities. They should be either government agents or employees. Think _X-Files_. Characters start at 6th level and abilities are determined using a 28 point buy. Hit points are max at first level and 4 points gained per level after that. Play will begin in the spring of 2005 in the Washington DC area. 



"Maybe one day someone will come upon a freshly dug shaft which descends straight down two hundred feet beneath Manhattan off some ancient and forgotten subway spur, and start to ask some questions... Maybe they'll wonder why the tunnel is cut smooth with thousands of little scrapes, like it was dug by some giant mole. Maybe they'll wonder why someone would dig so deep..."   


The game itself will be episodic. I am going to concentrate on short scenarios though their might be one or more underlining continuing plot lines running through the game. Delta Green is a game of secrets within secrets. If you have read the books and know what's what then thats just fine. If you don't have a clue then that great too! So just hang on tight and try and keep your skin and your sanity intact! (not likely though   )


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gomez!  Bless your evil heart!!

Would love to play Delta Green, I have a lot of the material, as well as a few issues of the Unspeakable Oath.  Also, it is pretty keen that I live and work just outside of DC.  BUT, I do not own Cthulhu d20 as of yet.  Is there any way I can get a little assistance until that happens?  As far as canon goes, I hope I don't know....too much.

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Jan 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Gomez!  Bless your evil heart!!
> 
> Would love to play Delta Green, I have a lot of the material, as well as a few issues of the Unspeakable Oath.  Also, it is pretty keen that I live and work just outside of DC.  BUT, I do not own Cthulhu d20 as of yet.  Is there any way I can get a little assistance until that happens?  As far as canon goes, I hope I don't know....too much.
> 
> TZ




Hey taitzu52! Glad to have you aboard. It will be nice to have someone from the DC area in the game. I am in Texas myself! So having someone who knows the area will really help.   

As for character building, I can help you work one up. It's pretty easy really.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool, I guess I'll just throw a concept at you and you can d20 it up for me.  So are you going to be operating in "cel" formation?  Actives, sleepers, etc?  Is there a certain area of government that we should stick to, or are (example) Department of Agriculture, or totally non-gov agents par for the course?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, nice to see another Delta Green game starting. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Katrina Sue Yoppeigh*
*Female Human Technician (defense option) 6*
*Height:* 5' 9''
*Weight:* 130 lbs
*Hair:* brunette
*Eyes:* brown
*Age:* 32

*Str:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Dex:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Con:* 8 (-1) [0 points]
*Int:* 19 (+4) [16 points, +1 level]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points]

*Hit Dice:* 6d6-6
*HP:* 20
*AC:* 11 (+1 Dex)
*Init:* +1 (+1 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft

*Current Sanity:* 50
*Max Sanity:* 99
*20% sanity:* 10

*Saves*
*Fortitude:* +1 [+2 base, -1 Con]
*Reflex:* +6 [+5 base, +1 Dex]
*Will:* +5 [+5 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB:* +3
*MAB:* +3
*RAB:* +4

*Skills*
*Computer Use* +18 [9 ranks, +4 Int, +2 gearhead, +3 emphasis]
*Craft: Electronics* +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int]
*Demolitions* +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int]
*Disable Device* +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int]
*Drive* +10 [9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Forgery* +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int]
*Knowledge: Electronics* +13 [9 ranks, +4 Int]
*Open Lock* +10 [9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Operate Heavy Machinery* +10 [9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Repair* +18 [9 ranks, +4 Int, +2 gearhead, +3 emphasis]
*Research* +16 [9 ranks, +4 Int, +3 emphasis]
*Search* +16 [9 ranks, +4 Int]

*Feats:*
Gearhead (1st level)
Skill Emphasis: Computer Use (1st level)
Skill Emphasis: Repair (3rd level)
Skill Emphasis: Research (6th level)

*Languages:*
English

*Equipment:*
Savings - x$36,000
Yearly income - x$60,000.

*Appearance:*
Katrina is taller then an average woman in rather slim. She generally wears jeans and blouses with sneakers. She generally wears her mid back length hair in a pony tail. On very special occasions she can be seen in one of three dresses that she owns with the one pair of black high heels she owns. She generally wears contacts for her nearsightedness but can sometimes be seen wearing her wire rimmed glasses.

*Personality:*
Katrina tends to be very introverted. She typically goes straight to work and straight home. When not at work she is surfing the web or working on a number of pet projects.

*Background:*
As a child Katrina could best be described as a hacker. She has always liked working with computers and actually wrote a few viruses in her early days. But she never saw a reason to release them onto any systems.

After high school she went Texas A&M University where she received a B.S. in Computer Science. She has worked as a programmer for the last 10 years with a number of companies. Her restless spirit causes her to want to move on after only a few months. She doesn't have any real friends to speak of other then a high school friend, Geena Smart, that she occasionally goes to the mall with. She spends most of her free time at home working on various computer and electronic projects.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Cool, I guess I'll just throw a concept at you and you can d20 it up for me.  So are you going to be operating in "cel" formation?  Actives, sleepers, etc?  Is there a certain area of government that we should stick to, or are (example) Department of Agriculture, or totally non-gov agents par for the course?





I want to keep characters unaware of Delta Green at the start. As for character types, anything that DG would see as a possible assest would work. Government people, Doctors, etc.... A pair of government agents sans X-Files would be cool. You could just have been assigned each other as partners. If you have a idea just float it out there and let me see. Though I am pretty easy.    A non-gov character could work too. 


Hey Tailspinner! Ok, that makes two.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd love to play (I'm in the Spycraft one on these boards, though, if that affects my chances).


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 19, 2005)

Two questions:  will you be hosting this game on ENWorld?  I'm asking due to the adult nature of Delta Green, and I'm usually a little restrained about my posts sometimes.  Even in D&D.  Delta Green is SO not D&D....or Modern....or Spycraft.
Second question relates to the first, will you be emailing off forum as well?  DG is a game that is very very PB-email friendly, due to the consipratory, as opposed to group oriented, nature of the game.
Just ideas.
TZ


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 19, 2005)

Gomez
I've never played in a DG setting and I would be interested.  I currently waiting on Isida's CoC game to get going so I am itching to play.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd love a shot at this as well, Gomez - I'm seeing a Philadelphia cop/detective who's been trying to get into the FBI, but has been rejected a few times for whatever reason.  After his latest application, someone finally calls back. It's just not who he expected it to be...


Anyway, if there's space, let me know


----------



## Gomez (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice to see some old and new faces! 

Ok first off let me answer some questions. 

Money - Let's take a average of 4 for the roll for income. 

Languages - You don't get bonus languages equal to your INT bonus. I know it says so in the beginning of the book but there is a errata fixing that. Languages are gained through the _Speak Other Language_ skill. Each differnent language is it's own skill. 

E-mail - I will make my e-mail available so if you want to send me a message you can. I will also use the spoiler tag for those posts that are for a limited number of people. If you send me a e-mail put DG in the beginning of the subject line. Come to think of it! If your email is available, I might be sending you some IC e-mails throughout the game. 

Adult nature of DG - Yes I will be hosting the game here. While DG can cover very adult themes, I don't want to upset Eric's Grandmother.    The only thing I can see that will be banned is adult language and explict sexual themes. Innuendo can go along way though! 

I really like the format of Tailspinner's character sheet. So use it as a template. Post your characters in the Rogues Gallery HERE 


There are five people interested so far. I am a big old softy so I will let you all in the game. Though I will not open the game to any new players until or if we drop to 3 players. 

*The Players*

*taitzu52
Tailspinner
Committed Hero
Hrothgar
Maerdwyn*

I know everyone will be coming up with interesting characters but try and work out among yourselves a good balanced group. Coming up with some sort of connection between different characters will be a big plus.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 19, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I know everyone will be coming up with interesting characters but try and work out among yourselves a good balanced group. Coming up with some sort of connection between different characters will be a big plus.




I know all those sacrifices to nameless gods wouldn't go for naught!

Have we been assigned to a cell or will this be our glorious introduction to DG?

If cell=yes I'd like to play a gun bunny
If not, I'll go with what the group and Keeper need.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 19, 2005)

I too will go with group/keeper need...

Tailspinner looks to have a techie, so what are our thoughts on other needs?

I've been thinking of a cop background with investigative skills, street smarts, and some moderate offense capability, but could easily go a different direction.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 19, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> I know all those sacrifices to nameless gods wouldn't go for naught!
> 
> Have we been assigned to a cell or will this be our glorious introduction to DG?
> 
> ...




Yummy! Gun Bunnies taste like chicken! 

I am going for the _Glorious Introduction to Delta Green_ route! 

Maerdwyn, your cop idea sounds great.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd like to go on the alt-list, if you don't mind.  Looks like you're otherwise full right now.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes!  Thanks, Gomez.  BTW, I've really enjoyed your MoN thread (been reading since August).  If you need an alternate, let me know!

I'll also play what the Keeper wants although I have a couple of ideas.

1. MD/PhD for the CDC stationed in Atlanta.  Has been assigned to Washington D.C. for several months to discuss the potential outcomes for various infectious diseases/terrorism bioagents with federal authorities and congress.  Research focuses on novel DNA vaccines that are constructed in vitro with only the genetic map of the infectious agent.  Necessity for advanced bioinformatics algorithms gives a potential tie-in with Tailspinner's character.

This character could also go the route of just joining the scientific division of the FBI and have a connection to Maerdwyn's character.

2. Ex-army ranger. Guns. Lots of guns.  Just joined or wanting to join the FBI.  Tie-in to Maerdwyn's character and Committed Hero's character.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Hrothgar,
 Thanks about my MON game! I am glad your enjoying it. 

 I think the MD/Doctor would be a great fit.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 20, 2005)

Alright, I'll play a MD/PhD research scientist.

Tailspinner, since bioinformatics relies so heavily on search and sequencing algorithms, any chance our two characters might have met at some point in the past?  Maybe we worked together on a particular project through a collaboration of me at CDC and you in industry?

Maerdwyn, since your character is a cop, what about an interaction between my character and yours during the anthrax scare a few years ago?  Possibly our characters worked together on an investigation to track down the terrorists using some ambigous (and dead end) leads in Philadelphia?

I'm willing to go along with anyone's suggestions.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 20, 2005)

I think I'd like to go for a standard FBI/NSA/CIA agent.  Military history, sure, but not so heavy on the guns.  Just a lot of good investigative and research skills, maybe an advanced education in criminal justice and history.  OK, a bit generic, but it should be fun!  Can you help me bring this bad boy to life, Gomez?

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I think I'd like to go for a standard FBI/NSA/CIA agent.  Military history, sure, but not so heavy on the guns.  Just a lot of good investigative and research skills, maybe an advanced education in criminal justice and history.  OK, a bit generic, but it should be fun!  Can you help me bring this bad boy to life, Gomez?
> 
> TZ




Sure, here is what you do. 

1. Pick one of these two options
    A. *Offensive Option* - you have a good BAB progession, one good save and two bad (you pick which is which), and you get a free weapon proficiency feat. I am using the Bonus Defense by level varient from page 15. A Offensive Option characters Defense Bonus does not rise very quickly. 

    B. *Defense Option* - you have a slower BAB progression, two good saves, and one bad. Your Defense Bonus is much better though. 

2. You pick a *Profession Template* - This gives you your class skills. Since you want to be a Government Agent, I think the Agent Template is what you want. You get the following class skills: _Bluff, Computer Use, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Innuendo, Move Silently, Open Locks, Sense Motive, and three more class skills of your choice. _ If you want to switch out *one* class skill for another that fine by me. Languages are covered by a seperate Speak Language Skill. You are considered to know your native language fluently. 

3. Skill points are determined normally. (8 + INT bonus) x 4 at first level and 8 + INT Bonus per level after that. 

4. You get 4 feats. Two at 1st level and one at 3rd and 6th level. Tell me what kind of feats you would like and I will help you pick. 

5. Starting Sanity is your Wisdom x 5. Please note on your character sheet what 20% of your current Sanity is. 

6. After that I will help you with your income, starting funds, and equipement.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 20, 2005)

My choices for a character would be a National Reconnaissance Officer satellite jockey or a gung-ho DEA pointman.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 20, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll play a MD/PhD research scientist.
> 
> Maerdwyn, since your character is a cop, what about an interaction between my character and yours during the anthrax scare a few years ago? Possibly our characters worked together on an investigation to track down the terrorists using some ambigous (and dead end) leads in Philadelphia?




Just working on him (Solomon Brown, 34 yr old detective in the PPD[Philadelphia Police Deptartment]) now.  Maybe they worked together investigating someone (or a group) that ended up being unrelated to the anthrax, but was (unbeknownst to us) being either watched, investigated by, or working with DG.  We/I got thwarted or otherwise set on red herrings that pushed us away from someone that DG didn't want us snooping around at the time.  The investigative failure might have even scuttled my latest attempt to join the FBI   Thoughts?  Maybe I should move his background to DC instead of Philly?


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn,
I like the idea of him being from Philly. Since taitzu52 wants to do a FBI agent, how about Soloman finally gets hired by the FBI as a agent and you are assigned as taitzu52's new partner? We could start the game with him just arriving at the FBI headquarters and being introduced to taitzu52's character. Would that work for you guys?


----------



## Gomez (Jan 20, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> My choices for a character would be a National Reconnaissance Officer satellite jockey or a gung-ho DEA pointman.




Those sound like good choices. I went to the National Reconnaissance website to get a better grip on what they do. What kind of officer would you be? Technical? Management? Or Interpretation?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds good.  My character is going to be a bit more of an analyst type, maybe a good foil for a hardened North Philly street cop?  I'm going to go the route of observation and research, rather than stealth and gunplay.  So...expect some high Gather Info, Knowledges, and Computer Use, as well as Spot, Listen, Search, and a couple of languages.  FBI it is then, I guess I'll be living in the VA suburbs, Alexandria, or Arlington.  Only quasi-gov folks, CDC and NSA live in MD, and _NOBODY_ lives in the District. 



Spoiler



(unless you're old Georgetown money, ghetto, or gay.  )]


----------



## Ravensblood (Jan 20, 2005)

It's good to see someone doing a DG game.  I've been waiting forever for the D20 Delta Green to be released, so I could run a campaign of my own.  Could you let me know what rules other than CoC D20, you intend to you.  Any house rules to keep the DG feel, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Those sound like good choices. I went to the National Reconnaissance website to get a better grip on what they do. What kind of officer would you be? Technical? Management? Or Interpretation?




Interpretation - when we need the latest picture of the crop circle!


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Just working on him (Solomon Brown, 34 yr old detective in the PPD[Philadelphia Police Deptartment]) now.  Maybe they worked together investigating someone (or a group) that ended up being unrelated to the anthrax, but was (unbeknownst to us) being either watched, investigated by, or working with DG.  We/I got thwarted or otherwise set on red herrings that pushed us away from someone that DG didn't want us snooping around at the time.




That sounds good, although it sounds we didn't know DG was behind our failure.  How about after our early investigations in Philadelphia into a number of hoax letters containing only powdered sugar, the focus of the federal investigation was shifted to other cities.  In the meantime, our own investigations in Philadelphia seemed to point to an individual sending the letters as some demented call for help.  However, as you said, the investigations seemed to lead to dead ends or bureaucratic red tape that could not be traced to its source.  With the anthrax scare dying down, my character was brought back to Atlanta.

What other suggestions do you have?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Hrothgar,
yeah, I was assuming we knew nothing of any DG involvement, if any.  Just an idea I was throwing out there in case Gomez wanted to go with it - it would just bring us to their attention.

Here's a start on my character:

Solomon Peter Brown
Male Detective/FBI recruit (defense option) 6
Height: 6' 2''
Weight: 231 lbs
Hair: Dark Brown
Eyes: Dark Brown
Age: 35
Str: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Dex: 16 (+2) [8 points,+1 level]
Con: 10 (+0) [2 points]
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Cha: 12 (+1) [4 points]
Hit Dice: 6d6
HP: 26
AC: 16 (+2 Dex,+3 level)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft
Current Sanity: 60
Max Sanity: 99
20% sanity: 12
Saves
Fortitude: +2 [+2 base]
Reflex: +8 [+5 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +6 [+5 base, +1 Wis]
BAB: +3
MAB: +4
RAB: +6
Skills - 90 Skill Points (8+2/Level 40 @ 1st)
Class:
11 Bluff 8(Cha +1, Persuasive +2)
12 Drive 9(Dex +3)  Switched from Open Locks, if allowed.
10 Gather Information 9(Cha +1) 
08 Hide 5(Dex +3)
12 Intimidate 9(Cha +1, Persuasive +2)
06 Knowledge (Local: Philadelphia) 4(Int+2)
09 Knowledge (Street Smarts) 7(Int +2)
08 Listen 7(Wis +1)
07 Move Silently 4(Dex +3)
11 Search 9(Int +2)
10 Sense Motive 9(Wis +1)
09 Spot 8(Wis +1)

Cross Class:
03 Speak Other Language (Spanish) 1 (Int +2)​Feats:
WP/Pistol (1st)
Point Blank Shot (1st)
Precise Shot (3rd)
Persuasive (6th)

Languages:
English (native)
Spanish (3)

Equipment:
Savings - x$24,000
Yearly income - x$40,000.

Appearance:
Solomon is a tall, well-built, medium skinned black with somewhat handsome features .  He is clean shaven, and wears no jewelry.  The impression of his wedding band is still visible on his left ring finger, but a year after the divorce it is starting to fade. Solomon wears fashionable clothing and shoes, and always carries a pack of cigarettes or two.

Personality:
Solomon is prone to bouts of depression, but at most times is a pretty easy going guy with a love for his work, sports (especially the Eagles.  He hates the Redskins, just like his father did), and religion, probably in that order.

Background:
Solomon was born in Philadelphia to an almost middle class family.  His mom stayed home with him and his two brothers, and his dad was beat cop in the 39th Patrol district. Solomon wanted to to be just like him, but his dad instilled in him the dream of joining the FBI. 

Solomon joined the force after a short and uneventful stint in the army right after high school, and married his now ex-wife Brenda soon after.  He'd known her since he was kid, when they had gone to church together, and he had married her, thinking that this was pretty much expected of him.  When she left last year, he was depressed more by the fact he had failed than by the actual loss. 

As a black man without a college education, he knew joining the FBI was a longshot.  First, he'd have to prove himself on the PPD.  He needed to make detective quickly, Solomon knew that the fastest route was through working on the gang task force, and so he put his time in there for a few years before it really got to him.  Looking back, he thinks these experiences may have done more to solidify his decision not to have children than anything else.  He took and passed the detective's exam, and went to work in the Special Investigations bureau, based out of the 39th Patrol District in North Philadelphia.  He applied several times to the FBI, but had always been turned down  - the stated reason being his lack of experience.  

Back in 2001, when DC was hit by the Anthrax mailer....  [will work on this more with inpit from Gomez]

*Question for Gomez -* does putting points into local knowledge of Philadelphia make sense form a meta-game perspective?  That is, if we're not going to spend much time in Philly, would it be better to put the points somewhere I will be able to use them more?


----------



## Hrothgar (Jan 25, 2005)

Maerdwyn, let me know if this interaction with your character is acceptable.  Gomez, this look ok?  Any suggestions?  Thanks.

*Dr. Jonathan Paul Andersen, MD/PhD , Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
Male Professor (defense option) 6*
*Height:* 6'1"
*Weight:* 163 lbs.
*Hair:* Thick brown, slightly unkempt. Clean shaven.
*Eyes:* Dark brown
*Age:* 39

*Str:* 10 (+0) 
*Dex:* 10 (+0) 
*Con:* 12 (+1) 
*Int:* 16 (+3) 
*Wis:* 13 (+1) 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) 

*Hit Dice:* 6d6+6
*HP:* 29
*AC:* 13 (+0 Dex, +3 defense)
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. 

*Current Sanity:* 65 
*Max Sanity: * 99
*20% sanity:* 13 

*Saves:*
*Fortitude* +6 [+5 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex * +2 [+2 base, +0 Dex]
*Will * +6 [+5 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +3
*Ranged Atk:* +3 

*Skills*
*Computer Use* +14 [Core, 9 ranks, +3 Int, Gearhead +2]
*Concentration * +6 [Core, 5 ranks, +1 Con]
*Diplomacy* +9 [Core, 7 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Drive* +2 [4 ranks, +0 Dex]
*Gather Information* +5 [6 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Heal* +11 [Core, 9 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Knowledge (biology)* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +3 Int]
*Knowledge (medicine)* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +3 Int]
*Knowledge (chemistry)* +9 [Core, 6 ranks, +3 Int]
*Listen * +9 [Core, 6 ranks, +1 Wis, Alertness +2]
*Repair * +12 [Core, 7 ranks, +3 Int, Gearhead +2]
*Research* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +3 Int]
*Search* +8 [Core, 3 ranks, +3 Int, Sharp-Eyed +2]
*Sense Motive* +4 [2 ranks, +1 Wis, Sharp-Eyed +2]
*Speak Other Language (French)* +4 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
*Spot* +5 [Core, 4 ranks, +1 Wis, Alertness +2]
*Swim* +1 [2 ranks, +0 Str]

[B]Feats:[/B]
Alertness (1st level)
Gearhead (3rd level)
Sharp-Eyed (6th level)
Weapon Proficiency (shotgun) (1st level)

*Languages*
English, French 

*Equipment:*
Original savings - $24,000. Yearly income - $40,000.
Wardrobe
Blue jeans (6) - $299.70
Souble pleated pants (3) - $119.85
Baggy jogging suit (2) - $119.00
Rayon blend 2-piece suit (2) - $299.00
Nylon swim trunks - $14.95
Thermal underwear - $12.95
Leather jacket - $249.95
Leather docksider shoes (2) - $99.90
Cross-trainer shoes (3) - $329.85

Cellular phone - $89.95
Pager - $89.95
Pager service (monthly)- $6.00
Good laptop - $2,399.95
Internet service (monthly) - $20.00
Portable storage disk drive - $149.95
Rain slicker and hood - $34.95
Hiking/riding suit - $109.95
Hunter’s coat - $129.95
Hiking boots - $249.95
Browning Auto 5 12-gauge shotgun - $600.00
Leather gloves - $22.88
Men’s toilet set - $25.00
Attaché case - $149.95
Cheap wrist watch - $29.95
Scientific calculator - $19.95
Digital AC/DC multimeter - $19.95
House - $16,000.00/year

Savings left - $2,306.57

*Appearance: * Jonathan Andersen is a tall and thin man of Scandinavian descend in his late thirties.  His lightly tanned handsome face is framed by a wavy shock of thick, brown hair.  He usually goes unshaven and is often bleary eyed from long hours at night in the lab.  A pair of thin, black designer glasses rest on his aquiline nose.  Jonathan generally dresses in blue jeans and a dressy long sleeved button up shirt or polo.  Jonathan smiles readily and laughs genuinely, always showing a broad set of white teeth.  Jonathan is often found lounging back in his chair, his brows furrowed as he pours over some research problem on his laptop.

*Personality: *  Jonathan is a generous person who is always willing to aid those in need.  Growing up in a small town before becoming a world-class biologist and bioinformaticist, he always supports the underdog, giving people chances that they might not have elsewhere.  Jonathan is also known to give people second chances that have transgressed against him.  He always experiences a great thrill when his protégés succeed.  His one fault is his research, his passion.  Jonathan devotes everything to his work, working exceedingly long hours in his research lab in Atlanta.  His devotion to his work led to his wife leaving him five years ago.  Jonathan has been single since.  However, his devotion to his research is not necessarily that noble.  Jonathan finds enjoyment in his work in the challenges his research problems pose, rather than some noble effort to save people.  Jonathan secretly loves the accolades his research has garnered him.  Rarely does he consider the pain and suffering of those his research is ultimately trying to help.

*Background:* Born in Baraboo, WI on January 1, 1966, Jonathan was an only-child that grew up in the country, spending his days fishing in the local trout stream or hunting rabbits, grouse, and pheasants in the farmers’ fields.  Jonathan continues to hunt small game to this day, taking occasional breaks from his strenuous schedule to heft his old Belgian-made Browning 12-gauge shotgun.

After graduating from high school, Jonathan earned a scholarship to the University of Wisconsin Madison in 1984, where he excelled in biology and chemistry before attending Washington University in St. Louis in 1988.  In 1995 Jonathan graduated from Washington University with a dual MD/PhD degree after studying infectious diseases.  He was hired shortly after by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), managing his own research laboratory in Atlanta, GA.  His research was novel at the time, attempting to design DNA vaccines purely from the genome of an infectious agent.  Now a world-leader in bioinformatics, Jon Andersen has begun to focus on potential pandemics such as influenza or genetically modified small pox.

Jonathan’s exploits did not escape the government’s eye.  In 2001, he was ordered to travel to Philadelphia, PA to work with Officer Solomon Brown on potential anthrax threats.  Strangely, Jon Anderson never found where the orders came from that told his superiors to ship him to Philadelphia.  Anthrax was not his specialty and was not a communicable disease as were the diseases his research investigated.  He quickly assumed he was put on the case because of his general knowledge of infectious diseases.  During his stay in Philadelphia, Jonathan formed a strong friendship with Officer Brown, admiring the man’s pragmatism and honesty, a refreshing break from the haughty scientists he often worked with.  Officer Brown took the lead on the investigation because of his police background, while Jon Andersen provided assistance when dealing with potential anthrax contamination.  While the anthrax scares in Philadelphia were hoaxes, their investigations always ended with frustration or were buried in bureaucratic red tape.  It was Jonathan’s suspicion that the hoaxes seemed to originate from a single person or group and seemed to be a call for help.  Jonathan never knew whether Officer Brown shared Jonathan’s suspicions.  When the anthrax threat ceased, Jon Andersen was sent back to Atlanta before the investigations were complete.

Jonathan Andersen has spent the last three months in Washington, D.C. briefing bureaucrats and military leaders on the threats of infectious diseases.  Much to Jon’s annoyance, their interest stems from potential terrorist threats, clearly ignoring the threat from diseases such as influenza or emerging diseases such as SARS.  Jonathan continually finds himself more and more disillusioned by the country’s leaders and their political interests.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ravensblood said:
			
		

> Could you let me know what rules other than CoC D20, you intend to you.  Any house rules to keep the DG feel, etc.



Sticking my two cents in, De Profundis is the best take on online horror gaming that I've seen.  It is indeed the reason I asked Gomez about hosting on ENWorld a few posts ago.  De Profundis encourages realistic looking online correspondance, perfect for a DG game.  I think it would work really well if ist had a small support page with a mini-thread server, but that's a lot of work, right?  But it totally adds to the "cel" mentality in DG but splitting the group up and letting them reconvey the info to each other.

http://www.pen-paper.net/rpgdb.php?op=showbook&bookid=1559

*GOMEZ:*  I will be posting my character today.  I'm going for a white collar profesional template as opposed to an agent.  I thought it looked more appropriate for a DC agent than a field agent.  It'll be up soon.

TZ


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Richard Peter Andrews Jr., Analyst, Federal Bureau of Investigation*

*Male White Collar Professional (defense option) 6*
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 168 lbs.
*Hair:* Dark brown, thinning. Clean shaven.
*Eyes:* Blue
*Age:* 42

*Str:* 10 (+0) 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) 
*Con:* 12 (+1) 
*Int:* 15 (+2) 
*Wis:* 12 (+1) 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) 

*Hit Dice:* 6d6+6
*HP:* 32
*AC:* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 defense)
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft. 

*Current Sanity:* 65 
*Max Sanity: * 99
*20% sanity:* 13 

*Saves:*
*Fortitude* +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex * +7 [+5 base, +2 Dex]
*Will * +8 [+5 base, +1 Wis, +2 iron Will]

*BAB:* +3
*Melee Atk:* +3
*Ranged Atk:* +5 

*Skills*

*Bluff* +7 [Core, 5 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Computer Use* +5 [Core, 3 ranks, +2 Int]
*Diplomacy* +13 [Core, 9 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Trustworthy]
*Disable Device* +3 [1 ranks, +2 Int]
*Drive* +2 [0 ranks, +2 Dex]
*Forgery* +6 [Core, 4 ranks, +2 Int]
*Gather Information* +13 [Core, 9 ranks, +2 Cha, +2 Trustworthy]
*Intimidate* +7 [Core, 5 ranks, +2 Cha]
*Knowledge (law)* +4 [Core, 2 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (history)* +2 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (geography)* +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
*Knowledge (local, DC)* +3 [1 ranks, +2 Int]
*Listen * +4 [Core, 3 ranks, +1 Wis]
*Open Lock* +3 [1 ranks, +2 Int]
*Repair* +3 [1 ranks, +2 Int]
*Research* +5 [Core, 3 ranks, +2 Int]
*Search* +13 [Core, 9 ranks, +2 Int, Sharp-Eyed +2]
*Sense Motive* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +1 Wis, Sharp-Eyed +2]
*Speak Other Language (Arabic)* [2 ranks]
*Speak Other Language (Russian)* [2 ranks]
*Spot* +4 [Core, 3 ranks, +1 Wis]


*Feats:*
Iron Will (1st level)
Trustworthy (3rd level)
Sharp-Eyed (6th level)
Weapon Proficiency (pistol) (1st level)

*Languages*
English, Arabic, Russian

*Equipment:*
Original savings - $30,000 Yearly income - $50,000

Stuff- $20k *will elaborate*

Savings left - $10,000

*Appearance: * 
Andrews is a hawkish looking, middle aged man.  Almost never seen outside of a dark grey pinstripe suit, white shirt, and striped tie, Andrews has thinning dark brown hair, and ice blue eyes.  His skin is pale, and showing fine wrinkles around the mouth from years of pursing his lips from smoking.  He does smell of cigarettes.  He keeps his hair slicked back, and is generally very clean cut.  His apartment is a different story.

*Personality: * 
Andrews is a calculating man.  He is ingratiating to his superiors, and demeaning to his subordinates, unless they show potential.  He is a rather intense man, smoking constantly, and staring people right in the eye.  Everyone he deals with has a specific use, otherwise they're a waste to him.  He is a bit of a diplomat, though, making a career in finding out _what people want_.  He feels that providing that, is the key to his success.

*Background:*
Andrews was born in Roanoke, Virginia.  His mother held down a waitressing job and worked long hours, but made enough to ensure that Richard got his education.  With a lot of scratching and scraping, he got himself into UVA for his undergrad in history, and then went to NYU for his Master's in Criminal Justice.  His mother became very sick while he was finishing grad school, so Richard returned to Virginia to care for his mother, dying of emphysema.  She died within 2 years, and Richard married a woman quite similar to her, a chain smoking waitress.  Just starting his career in the FBI, Andrews worked long hours just to get his foot in the door.  Being a driven and determined worker, with a knack for linguistics, and an innate understanding of the workings of DC bureaucracy, Andrews rose fast within the Bureau.  10 years and a couple of kids later, Richard came home one night, late as always, to find his belongings packed, and his wife, with her brother and her lover (whom Richard knew all about), ushering him out the door.  He was hardly surprised.
Andrews has since been living in an apartment in Alexandria, though he's rarely there.  He likes to work long hours.  The only people he knows outside of work are the Vietnamese guy at the newsstand who sells him grey market cigarettes, and occasionally, the bartender a a Ruby Tuesdays on his block.  He sees his kids once every month or so, but they've grown completely distant to them, so he just buys them things to make himself feel a little more human.  He is consumed with his work.  Most of his days are spent sifting through intercepted correspondence looking for threads of meaning.  Even before 9/11, Andrews was more successful then most members of his department at maintaining relationships with certain departments of the CIA and the NSA.  Most of these relationships were off the books.  Most were made by brokering information, but that was the game before 9/11.  Now, he looks like some poster child for the Department of Homeland Security, but it was always a little more personal than that, a little more cynical.  The only real challenge left is showing the guys upstairs where it all comes from, but his clearance is high, and he gets results.  It still keeps him up at night.  Hell, it should.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll work on the DEA pointman, since the three others are defensive option.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 26, 2005)

taitzu52,
Richard has $30,000 in saving and a yearly income of $50,000.

Everyone's characters look GREAT! As soon as Committed Hero post his guy or gal as the case may be, I will get the game rolling.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 26, 2005)

*Marcus K. Foster, Special Agent, Drug Enforcement Administration*

*Male offense option 6*
*Height:* 5'11"
*Weight:* 179 lbs.
*Hair:* Clipped bald; clean shaven.
*Eyes:* Black
*Age:* 32

*Str:* 14 (+2) 
*Dex:* 12 (+1) 
*Con:* 12 (+1) 
*Int:* 16 (+3) 
*Wis:* 9 (0) 
*Cha:* 12 (0)  [4th lvl]

*Hit Dice:* 5d6+12
*HP:* 
*AC:* 12 [+1 Defense, +1 Dex]
*Init:* +1 [+1 Dex]
*Speed:* 30 ft. 

*Current Sanity:* 45 
*Max Sanity: * 99
*20% sanity:* 9 

*Saves:*
*Fortitude* +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
*Reflex * +6 [+5 base, +1 Dex]
*Will * +2 [+2 base]

*BAB:* +5
*Melee Atk:* +7 [+5 base, +2 Str]
*Ranged Atk:* +6 [+5 base, +1 Dex] 
Sig-Sauer P229 +6
Colt CAR-15 SMG +6
Remington Model 870 P Shotgun +2

*Skills*

*Appraise* +7 [Core, 4 ranks, +3 Int]
*Balance* +8 [Core, 5 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Tumble]
*Bluff* +6 [Core, 5 ranks, +1 Cha]
*Drive* +4 [6 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Hide* +10 [Core, 9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Intimidate* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +1 Cha, +2  Bluff]
*Jump* +10 [Core, 5 ranks, +3 Str, +2 Tumble]
*Knowledge (Law)* +4 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
*Knowledge (Streetwise)* +4 [2 ranks, +3 Int]
*Listen* +9 [Core, 9 ranks]
*Move Silently* +10 [Core, 9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Open Lock* +10 [Core, 9 ranks, +1 Dex]
*Read Lips* +5 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
*Search* +12 [Core, 9 ranks, +3 Int]
*Spot* +9 [Core, 9 ranks]
*Tumble* +8 [Core, 5 ranks, +1 Dex, +2 Tumble]


*Feats:*
Weapon Proficiency: Pistol (1st)
Weapon Proficiency:  SMG (1st)
Point Blank Shot (1st)
Rapid Shot (3rd)
Run (6th)

*Languages*
English

*Equipment:*
Savings - $ 
Yearly income - $


*Appearance: * 
Marcus has a youthful appearance despite his age, and has been approached to consider undercover work, which he has turned down.  He keeps his head shaved, and wears a small stud earring on his left ear.  Generally he avoids wearing suits unless absolutely necessary, although he tends to choose good quality clothes even for casual events.

*Personality: * 
Marcus has a generally positive disposition despite the tough nature of his job, and can come off as foolhardy - although he keenly appreciates the nature of drug raids and has minimized his exposure to danger.  He is scrupulous about the contraband he is entrusted with on a daily basis, and has even (anonymously) turned in one colleague who had attempted to remove cocaine from the DEA evidence storage.

*Background:*
Marcus grew up in the Hampton Roads, Virginia area.  His parents were separated but each played significant roles in his youth.  Despite the presence of drugs in his neighborhood, he avoided them at an early age, and still volunteers as a mentor to guide children away from them.  His grades and athletic skills were good enough to provide him a scholarship to Vanderbilt University (football and track), where he did well enough to graduate cum laude.  He became interested in the DEA during a campus recruiting appointment and had a job secured before graduation.  While in their employ he has specialized in the collection of forfeited assets during raids.  His eye for managing post-raid seizures has led to several commendations.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

CH - 

CoC's all get 2 feats at 1st level, +1 WP feat for offense characters, so you've got one more feat at 1st level coming to you. Your BAB/Def scores are +5/+1 respectively.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> CH -
> 
> CoC's all get 2 feats at 1st level, +1 WP feat for offense characters, so you've got one more feat at 1st level coming to you.




Thanks,

Now he's calibrated to go insane and gun down the team, or run away quicker than anyone else.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> 
> Now he's calibrated to go insane and gun down the team, or run away quicker than anyone else.






Although you don't have to be the fastest - just faster than the slowest


----------



## taitzu52 (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, my background's up.  I may need a little help on the equipment, though.  But since I wear the same thing all the time, it shouldn't be too hard  .  Sooo....lemme know if I need any corrections/embelishments/etc.  I'm ready to boogie.

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok here are the players and characters in the game,

*Committed Hero - Marcus K. Foster, Special Agent, Drug Enforcement Administration 

taitzu52 - Richard Peter Andrews Jr., Analyst, Federal Bureau of Investigation

Hrothgar - Dr. Jonathan Paul Andersen, MD/PhD , Centers for Disease Control and Prevention

Maerdwyn - Solomon Peter Brown, Police Detective/FBI recruit

Tailspinner - Katrina Sue Yoppeigh, Computer Programmer * 

I am still working on the game but I hope we can get started this week.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 30, 2005)

Make sure to post your characters Here


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *Question for Gomez -* does putting points into local knowledge of Philadelphia make sense form a meta-game perspective? That is, if we're not going to spend much time in Philly, would it be better to put the points somewhere I will be able to use them more?




Gomez - could you give me some insight on this before I post the final character? I feel like as a cop from Philly, he should really know the city.  But at the same time, that could be just a sort of background given if the game isn't going to spend enough time there to make the skill points worth it.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, if you spend points in lets say _Knowledge: Philadelphia_. I will make sure you have a chance to use the skill. If you don't want to spend the points on it then I will plan accordingly.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Well, if you spend points in lets say _Knowledge: Philadelphia_. I will make sure you have a chance to use the skill. If you don't want to spend the points on it then I will plan accordingly.




Thanks - that's all I'm asking about  I'll leave him as is.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry about the delay people. Getting the game started is proving to be abit more complex than I thought!    But I promise to have the IC thread up and running by tomorrow!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Getting the game started is proving to be abit more complex than I thought!    !



No doubt.  We're playing Delta Green, right?  Layer on the conspiracy!!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 4, 2005)

Consider the conspiracies layered!


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, Gomez.  I can't find the IC thread.  If it has not been started, excuse this post.  It just means I still have my Sanity!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Sorry, Gomez.  I can't find the IC thread.  If it has not been started, excuse this post.  It just means I still have my Sanity!




Oh you cannot find it? Hummm! Did you get your proto-matter injection to allows your eyes to process the special light wavelengths to see the IC thread? No? I will send a few operatives over to rectify the situation.  


To tell the truth, I was just getting ready to post the IC thread and get the game going! YEAH! 

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 8, 2005)

I see it just fine.  In fact, I've almost completed the mission.  Where have you guys been?  Oh excuse me, the nurse is here.  Time for my vit-mins!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 8, 2005)

For those characters in the FBI here is some nice source material about that fine organization. 

Federal Bureau of Investigation


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Oh you cannot find it? Hummm! Did you get your proto-matter injection to allows your eyes to process the special light wavelengths to see the IC thread? No? I will send a few operatives over to rectify the situation.




Wait a minute.  Those injections standard issue?  Damnit, sounds like Taitzu52 already got his.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok! After much thought, here is how I am going to work this. Starting out there will be three separate adventures with different characters in each. 

1.  Dr. Jonathan Paul Andersen MD/Ph.D. (Hrothgar) and Marcus K. Foster (Committed Hero) will begin in _Tapeworm_

2.  Agents Richard Peter Andrews Jr. (taitzu52) and Solomon Peter Brown (Maerdwyn) will start with _Puppet Shows and Shadow Plays_. taitzu52 and Maerdwyn if you have read this adventure before try and forget all that you know!   

3.  Katrina Sue Yoppeigh (Tailspinner) will be in _Burn_.


I will post individual IC threads for each adventure. After each of these adventures run their coarse, one or more of them will merge into a new adventure thread. Eventually there will be one game thread for the game. Please don't look into game threads that your character is not envolved in. I hope everyone has fun.

Please check in and I will give you your pre-game information!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome!  Hey Gomez, you seem to like to work hard, huh?  Well thanks again, I think you must have something tricky up your sleeve.  I'm all for it!  Do me a favor and post the links when you get them up.  I haven't read any DG adventures, so have at it!

TZ


----------



## Committed Hero (Feb 10, 2005)

I have a feeling this will rock.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 10, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Hey Gomez, you seem to like to work hard, huh?  Well thanks again, I think you must have something tricky up your sleeve.  I'm all for it!  Do me a favor and post the links when you get them up.  I haven't read any DG adventures, so have at it!
> 
> TZ




Thanks! I really want to do this game right and I have been agonizing over it the past few weeks. That's why the delay in getting it started. 


Let us start with your character. 

*Agent Richard Peter Andrews Jr.*

You are currently stationed at the Washington Metropolitan Field Office. 
Richard's partner of 5 years, Paul Melson, had a heart attack and a triple bypass operation about a month ago. He has decided to retire after this ordeal and that leaves you without a partner. Your boss, Assistant Director Michael Mason has called you into his office. That is where we will begin the game. 

Any questions?


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 10, 2005)

This sounds awesome, Gomez.  I'm just waiting (moderately) patiently.  I don't have or own any DG material BTW.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 10, 2005)

Hrothgar and Commited Hero, 

I can get your game started right now!   

*Dr. Jonathan Paul Andersen MD/PhD (Hrothgar)*

 You have been in Washington DC for the past few weeks, briefing bureaucrats and people at the Pentagon and speaking to congressional committees about the threats of infectious diseases. Most of the people you have talked to are concerned about the use of biological agents by terrorists.
 You will begin the game waking up in your hotel room in downtown Washington. You are scheduled to fly back to Atlanta tomorrow and you hope to get some sightseeing done today since you don't have any more meetings to go to. 


*Marcus K. Foster (Committed Hero)*

You work at the Drug Enforcement Agency Washington Division. For the past month you have been working on surveillance of a large drug ring with ties to Miami and South America. You were close to having enough evidence to break up the whole operation when a drug deal that you were monitoring went bad last night. Four white males who you had never seen before came into the _Ice_ nightclub and meet with the members of the drug ring. It appeared that they were trying to buy a large amount of narcotics. Something went wrong and that's when the shooting started. Four people where killed including one of the prospective buyers. You and other officers rushed in and made several arrests though the three men involved in starting the gunfight escaped. 
It is two days later and you are at your desk working on paper work concerning the raid.


Here is your IC thread! _Tapeworm_ 
Have Fun!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Gomez - this looks awesome!  


Like I said in the masks thread, though, I'll be out of town until Monday, so I can't post much until then.  Sorry!


----------



## Hrothgar (Feb 11, 2005)

Heads up.  I will be out of town Sunday-Thursday and won't be able to post.  I'll have online access next Friday.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 14, 2005)

Back and ready to go


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

Let us get the second game going. _Puppet Shows and Shadow Plays_


*Special Agent Richard Peter Andrews Jr.*

You are currently stationed at the Washington Metropolitan Field Office. 
Richard's partner of 5 years, Paul Melson, had a heart attack and a triple bypass operation about a month ago. He has decided to retire after this ordeal and that leaves you without a partner. Your boss, Assistant Director Michael Mason has called you into his office. That is where we will begin the game. 

*Special Agent Solomon Peter Brown*
 You have just finished your FBI training and passed with flying colors. You have been sent to the Washington Field Office for assignment.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

Katrina is ready to go now. I added equipment to her character sheet.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 16, 2005)

Is that thread for me too?  Sorry, I was just waiting y'all out.

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Is that thread for me too?  Sorry, I was just waiting y'all out.
> 
> TZ





Yes it's for you too!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Katrina is ready to go now. I added equipment to her character sheet.




Tailspinner, 
I will get your game up and running here in a day or so. I am still working out some of the plot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2005)

OK! No problem. Mine will probably run a bit faster since there is just the one PC as opposed to two with each of the other two.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 18, 2005)

Gomez, 

Any chance I could get you to add me as an alternate?  I'd love to get in if a slot opens up.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

yangnome said:
			
		

> Gomez,
> 
> Any chance I could get you to add me as an alternate?  I'd love to get in if a slot opens up.





Sure! You and Andrew D. Gable are on the alternate list!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

Tailspinner, 

Your thread Burn is open for business! Have fun!


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

I have given the game a name. Operas and Avatars!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2005)

So far I'm having a blast. How is everyone else doing with their games? Not asking for anything specific. Just a "Is everyone having Fun?" post.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Same here, Tailspinner - having a great time


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

Everything is great on our end of things.  Hope ya haven't been peeking!  Me and Maerdwyn got off to an interesting start, including a quick exchange of pleasantries followed by immediate verbal abuse.  We're geting along fine!  

Gomez is thickening the plot right quick, so I hope to hear about you all soon. But then maybe not, this IS Delta Green.

TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

*CED*


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

I am having a blast! All three games are going pretty darn well!    It should be interesting when the characters meet up eventually.


----------



## Committed Hero (Mar 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am having a blast! All three games are going pretty darn well!    It should be interesting when the characters meet up eventually.




Yeah - have to hand it to you G!


----------



## Hrothgar (Mar 9, 2005)

Our game is moving right along and is alot of fun!  I am looking forward to some roleplaying with CH!


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

The first Sanity checks and loses of the game! Good times! Good times!


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

Okay, I know I may have to wait a while on MoN, but how about this campaign?  Could you squeeze in a new player, maybe?  I'd be good!


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Once again I ask please, in a pleasant, well-modulated voice, in case you missed my polite request the first time...


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

Hello again! 

 There are two people ahead of you on the alternate list to get in this game. I will still put you on the list though! Sorry.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

Rhialto,

Keep a eye out as I am going to start a new COC game in the near future. I don't want to let the cat out of the bag yet but it will be totally different from my other two games.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds interesting... Just keep me in mind...


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey folks!  Just checking in to see how everybody's doing.  I'm sure that I can speak for Maerdwyn in saying that we're having a rockin' good time having Gomez mess with our heads.  
So vaguely off topic here, I'm not half the Cthulhu geek that I used to be, does anyone have any info/involvement in the Mythos goings-on at Origins this year?  They're having a large, multi-faceted event sponsored by some fan sites.  Anybody have any input?

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Me? Mess with your heads? Well if I did I would make sure to erase your memories so you would not remember the operations!   

 It's a race to see who finishes their game first. Tailspinner is getting pretty close and taitzu52's and Maerdwyn's game is just about to have a whole bunch of *CED* hit the fan. Committed Hero's and Hrothgar's game has stalled just a little bit but their characters currently have weapons in hand and they are expecting trouble.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm on pins and needles trying not to get made into Swiss cheese.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, well I'm avoiding pins and needles at all cost considering the state of the bodies we're finding in our game.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah, well I'm avoiding pins and needles at all cost considering the state of the bodies we're finding in our game.




Humm avoiding......What is your AC again?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

I just wanted to announce the game's first vehicular homicide by a player character!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

*sniff*, always a bridesmaid, never a bride....


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

Another First! The first player character to get shot!!!!  Darn it, one stinking point away from them having to make a Massive Damage Save too!   


taitzu52,
Don't worry I will figure out something for you to be first in. Humm, how about alien probing?


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Another First! The first player character to get shot!!!! Darn it, one stinking point away from them having to make a Massive Damage Save too!




Eeep.  Should have checked the ingame post first.....



EDIT - Gomez these threads rock - although if I were Taitzu I wouldn't be so eager about firsts.  I know who's in the cave


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> EDIT - Gomez these threads rock - although if I were Taitzu I wouldn't be so eager about firsts.  I know who's in the cave




Thanks CH! 

Have you been peeking in the other people's threads?! I am shocked, I tell you!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Now THAT deserves the probe.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Have you been peeking in the other people's threads?! I am shocked, I tell you!




Is that a no-no?  It's not PC knowledge, I swear!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I will post individual IC threads for each adventure. After each of these adventures run their coarse, one or more of them will merge into a new adventure threads. Eventually there will be one game thread for the game. Please don't look into game threads that your character is not envolved in. I hope everyone has fun.




You must have missed this post, Committed Hero. But really it's ok. I was going to let everyone read the other thread after they were done anyway! I will just remember that when some real aliens so up!  







PS: Has anyone read the _Convergence_ adventure in the Delta Green book.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry 

I read it a looooooong time ago, don't remember much and am naturally dumb anyway!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> Sorry
> 
> I read it a looooooong time ago, don't remember much and am naturally dumb anyway!





LOL! Like I said no big deal! Read Away!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

We have our second player character to be shot! And this one was a whopper! Rolled a natural 20 to hit. Missed the confirm on the crit! A crit would have done 6d10 damage. Did 16 points of damage and the player made his massive damage save! He needed a 13 or better on his roll or he would have been dead, dead, dead! :


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 14, 2005)

You do realize you are teasing us with these random acts of violence....


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Of course for some of us, it's not exactly teasing...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> You do realize you are teasing us with these random acts of violence....




Of coarse I do!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Geeks vs. gun bunnys; in CoC, the geeks usually win!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Guns don't kill people. The bullets do!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but SAN loss is forever!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Guns most certainly do kill people.  The problem is that they don't kill Great Old Ones, aliens, or those damned voices inside my head.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 19, 2005)

Most damage inflicted by a single gun shot! 38 points of damage!!
Most damage inflicted by in a single round by a one person. 50 points of damage!!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 19, 2005)

You know Gomez, these OOC reports are starting to scare me more than the game.  Maybe I shouldn't read them at all!

I know I'm not the only one desperately switching to my IC thread, thinking....am I dead?!!?!?!?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 19, 2005)

Seriously  

_Solomon checks his shoulder again...exhales..._


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 19, 2005)

Good aim, but no witty banter for me.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh man! Someone is really in trouble now!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

Run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run!!!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

It is now that part of the day when I start to look on the "Playing the Game" thread to see if Gomez has posted to the other threads (no, I'm not reading them).  So it's gotten to the point where I'm just chewing my nails, and the painful waiting begins.

Did I mention that I love this game?!?
TZ


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It is now that part of the day when I start to look on the "Playing the Game" thread to see if Gomez has posted to the other threads (no, I'm not reading them). So it's gotten to the point where I'm just chewing my nails, and the painful waiting begins.
> 
> Did I mention that I love this game?!?
> TZ




Having gone through your scenario in the past, I sympathize with you.  But I have to force my self from checking in on the you poor souls.

Yes.  This game has been fantastic, and we're not technically even DG guys yet!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It is now that part of the day when I start to look on the "Playing the Game" thread to see if Gomez has posted to the other threads (no, I'm not reading them).  So it's gotten to the point where I'm just chewing my nails, and the painful waiting begins.
> 
> Did I mention that I love this game?!?
> TZ




Hey TZ, I am not being mean I promise!    Just work was busy this morning and now that I am eating my lunch, I can updates the threads!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

No no no!!!  This was not a complaint, just an observation about the level of suspense that I'm usually left with from the night before.  Especially...last night, eek!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

No worries TZ.   I didn't take it as a complaint at all!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

First player character to reach negative hit points!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Taitzu52 Tension Meter:

Gomez has me wound up so tight at this point, that I'm checking the OOC thread first to see if I'm about to take any record setting SAN loss.  My fingernails are gone.  Gotta switch to decaf.

TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

After you made the above post Taitzu, Gomez hadn't posted for a while, and I got scared he was going to leave us hanging the rest of the night for dramatic effect. AAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

It looks TZ has gone for the evening! Well I guess we have to wait to find out what is behind the curtain. *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2005)

First up close and personal encounter with a being not of this world!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 27, 2005)

> OOC- So....Maerdwyn. Sorry you're missing out on all the fun.




Er, yeah...um...it's a damn shame...

Have at him, Taitzu!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Two games are starting to wrap up and the other game has just a little bit more to go. So far I have to say that these have been the best set of games that I have ever had a pleasure to run.


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 28, 2005)

I still think you are insane for running three games at once, but its a good kind of insane.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

I would just like to take my hat off to our fearless Eater, Gomez.  This has been the best PBP I've been involved in.  A little sunshine blown up your *CED*, this game has been talked about, and referred to for lurking on multiple PBP host platforms  .  In regards to "PS&SP", I think we should also to take this time to thank our respective employers, as our 9-5 schedules have allowed us unparalleled efficiency in this PBP undertaking, hehe.  (Boy I hope they're not reading that part)

So I just wanted to ask, Gomez, could you reiterate your plans for the future of this game once our separate threads are closed?  I'd like to think that my character has a reason not to go through with that self-inflicted gun wound that he's been threatening.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah Shucks!   

Hmm _Fearless Eater_! I like it! 

As for the future of the game, I plan on continuing the _Operas and Avatars_ games after the first round of games are finished. As for the player mix, I am still thinking about it. I might do a single game with all the characters from the first games or possibly do a mix and match of different characters in several new games. I have not decided yet. If any character gets dismembered, eaten, bites a bullet, taken away to the stars, driven insane, injected with alien DNA, etc. The player is free to make a new character to be thrown back into the game if they want.   

BTW where are these "other" PBP forums that you speak of? My ego could use a nice massage!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

groovygamers.com

Everybody else is doing it, it'll make you feel good...feel good...feel good...feel good...


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> I think we should also to take this time to thank our respective employers, as our 9-5 schedules have allowed us unparalleled efficiency in this PBP undertaking, hehe. (Boy I hope they're not reading that part)




One advantage of being self employed & working out of home!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

You mean you're not really a Japanese teenager?

TZ
Public Television Art Instructor


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 29, 2005)

Stay Home Dad and network admin/troubleshooter


----------



## Gomez (Apr 29, 2005)

Respiratory Therapist at a University Clinic.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, I was kidding about the art instructor thing, I'm in finance, so I'm a boss dodger big time for this game!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 29, 2005)

Suuuure you were kidding, Taitzu. I _thought_ that was you on at 3am a couple days ago...

ps - my poll over at GG was a little misleading, just in case you wanted to change your mind


----------



## Committed Hero (Apr 29, 2005)

Dirt Lawyer!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 29, 2005)

You all know too much!!!

*ZZZZZAAP!!!*


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 30, 2005)

OK, I just caught up to the present in taitzu and Maerdwyn's thread and I want to congratulate all involved. Great stuff, folks.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

First use of the phrase, _"psychotropic biotoxin"_ in a character's post!   


Thanks Bobitron! All three games are pretty darn good if I say so!


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

Well everyone congratulates; Maerdwyn and taitzu52 for completing their starting adventure in one piece. It was a great adventure with wonderful players and one of the funniest games I have run in a very long time!   

Their characters are now on a holding pattern until the next round of adventures. I am planning on doing two scenarios with three characters each. Some mixing and matching of characters will be in the works as well.


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

Rhialto,
There is a spot open for a new character in the next round of games if you are interested!


----------



## Rhialto (May 9, 2005)

I am, actually.  

Any suggestions?

(I'm considering a crazy tabloid journalist.  Think Hunter S. Thompson.  Only much lower in journalistic stature.  And doing stories about Bigfoot.)


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

That sounds perfect! Not too crazy though. You have to give me some room to drive your character insane. Ok?


----------



## Rhialto (May 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> That sounds perfect! Not too crazy though. You have to give me some room to drive your character insane. Ok?




Well, I was thinking paranoid and abrasive, really, but still pretty much in touch with reality.  

So, any idea which group you plan on plugging me into?


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking paranoid and abrasive, really, but still pretty much in touch with reality.
> 
> So, any idea which group you plan on plugging me into?





Still deciding on the dance partners for the next two games. I am planning on mixing things up though.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2005)

Well that was a blast, Gomez, thanks! Rhialto, good to have you aboard, and those of you still finishing your games, finish up so we can compare scars (mental and otherwise)


----------



## Committed Hero (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry if we are taking too long.

Actually, I'm not sorry.  It's been awesome.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 10, 2005)

CH - sorry - my comment was meant entirely in jest. Just forgot the "" Enjoy, and take your time


----------



## Rhialto (May 10, 2005)

Moved to Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Gomez (May 10, 2005)

WOW! That is some character! And I mean a character! LOL! 

He is just fine.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 10, 2005)

As your attorney, I would advise you to....


----------



## Rhialto (May 10, 2005)

'This is BAT country!'

But, seriously, glad you like him.  Just got to get his earnings rolled and some of his equipment bought, and then I'll add him to the Rogue's Gallery...


----------



## taitzu52 (May 18, 2005)

*Sigh*.....

I miss this game already.
TZ


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Another first. The sentence, "Have you seen the Yellow Sign?" has been spoken!


----------



## taitzu52 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, I'm jealous.  

I think that if it's ok with you, Gomez (like it won't be), I'll be writing a little combo of reports and personal journals of what is going on in Andrews' head once he returns home.  You know, unpacks his bags, flips on the tube....drinks every drop of booze in the house, strips down naked, does kung fu and breaks every mirror in the house.  After he spends a few days sobbing in a bloody ball on the floor, he'll be ready to go back to the office.


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

As soon as Maerdwyn returns, I am going to start another game with taitzu52, Maerdwyn, and Rhialto. It's not going to be a cake walk like your last game.   *insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2005)

Just wondering--what's the best pistol for a man who earns $6000 a month in CoC?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 19, 2005)

One that shoots straight and reloads fast.  It really doesn't matter.  Really.

Just sell the rest to your freedom fighting friends in South America.


----------



## Gomez (May 19, 2005)

Something learned from one of my games. 

You should never pat a insane man on the belly.


----------



## Rhialto (May 19, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> One that shoots straight and reloads fast.  It really doesn't matter.  Really.
> 
> Just sell the rest to your freedom fighting friends in South America.





Think I'll go for Israeli Desert Eagle.  For the person who wants to blow CEDing big holes in things.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 20, 2005)

Can't wait, Gomez 

(Still here at the hospital - she's feeling somehwat better, and they think she can maybe go home in a day or two, after that, once things get settled back to normal I can start posting more again.)


----------



## Hrothgar (May 20, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> You should never pat a insane man on the belly.




"Pat" isn't the word I would use.  Maybe "tickle his ribs" or maybe "probe his bowels through applied pressure on the abdomen."  But "pat"?  Never.


----------



## Rhialto (May 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn, allow me to say, I enjoyed your and taitzu's rping immensely, and hope I can keep up. And good to hear about your daughter.


----------



## Committed Hero (May 20, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> "Pat" isn't the word I would use. Maybe "tickle his ribs" or maybe "probe his bowels through applied pressure on the abdomen." But "pat"? Never.




It was nice to see your character in violence with me wondering what to do lol


----------



## Hrothgar (May 21, 2005)

Lol. Same here, when that guy in the truck had the drop on you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 22, 2005)

Hi all - Sophia is home from the hospital, and all is well   Give me tonight to recover, and Solomon will be good to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Rhialto (May 23, 2005)

While I can't say that I speak for all of us, but as far as I'm concerned--you may fire when ready, Gomez.


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Get ready for the next game launch this week.   

Hey Rhialto,
Have you read any of the adventures in the Delta Green rule book?


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hi all - Sophia is home from the hospital, and all is well.   Give me tonight to recover, and Solomon will be good to go.




I am glad to hear that your daughter is all better!   

Are you ready for some more DG action? I hope you are!


----------



## Gomez (May 23, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.
> 
> Tailspinner




I am happy to see you back Tailspinner. I was getting alittle worried there!


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear that your daughter is all better!
> 
> Are you ready for some more DG action? I hope you are!




Yep, all set to go


----------



## Gomez (May 24, 2005)

Ok, lets get this game rolling then. Here is the IC thread for Game 4: Convergence.

The players:
Agent Richard Andrews
Agent Soloman Brown
Jacob Rook


----------



## taitzu52 (May 24, 2005)

"Been here a week now, waiting for a mission, getting softer. Every minute I stay in this room, I get weaker, and every minute Charlie squats in the bush, he gets stronger." 

.....wait, wait, Gomez?  Is that you?  
Showtime.


----------



## Rhialto (May 24, 2005)

Jacob Rook is in the game.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. We can pickup Katrina's thread then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Committed Hero (May 31, 2005)

Hrothgar is born to play CoC - cautious to a fault.  Not that I mind, if he keeps Marcus alive on his first assignment.


----------



## Hrothgar (May 31, 2005)

LOL.  As a player, I know my character is gonna get socked sooner or later.  I hope my cautiousness isn't interpreted as meta-gaming.  Remember, I did jump into that empty pool.  And Gomez scared the crap out of me.  Love that Cthulhu rush!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 1, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> I hope my cautiousness isn't interpreted as meta-gaming.




Of course not - but I reserve judgement until we crack open that first tome....


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 1, 2005)

Me and my big mouth....


----------



## Gomez (Jun 1, 2005)

I just had to laugh when you said that about cracking open the first tome.    You might rather have a bomb instead of what's in that backpack!


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 2, 2005)

OK, Gomez.  You've had your fun.  It's been a day.  What's in that backpack!?  The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey - Now I wanna know what's in the backpack  (still not reading their adventure, though)


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 2, 2005)

Can it be anything that does NOT cause glibbering insanity?

Rules of Cthulhu:

1.  Don't try to use any mysterious items.  Insanity will insue.
2.  Don't read any ancient tomes.  Insanity will insue.
3.  You don't have to run the fastest.  Just faster than the slowest guy.

But unfortuantely, our characters don't know these rules.  READ IT!!!!  Mwuhaha!!!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 8, 2005)

So what's up next for our intrepid band?  I'm ready for anything, especially since someone else is going to Groversville!


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 9, 2005)

Is our scenario done?  If so, I would like to make a closing post about Jonathan's future endeavors, especially if the parasites will be stored in Atlanta.  Not to mention saying goodbye to Marcus.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Committed Hero, Hrothgar,

Yes your first adventure is pretty much over. Sorry about the ending being so abrupt but the it was supposed to give you more questions than answers.

Yes, I have an all new adventure waiting for you two and I was going to throw Tailspinner into the mix as well. Though Tailspinner has been away from the boards for a while now.

Please, post your goodbyes and what you plan to do in the future. (like reading a good book!   )


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

Committed Hero said:
			
		

> So what's up next for our intrepid band?  I'm ready for anything, especially since someone else is going to Groversville!





Are you disappointed or relieved to not be one of the lucky people to go to Groversville?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Are you disappointed or relieved to not be one of the lucky people to go to Groversville?



We get the dangersous stuff.  Cause Maerdwyn and I have risked RL sanity and employment to put he smack down on the Mythos.  Awww yeeeah!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 9, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Are you disappointed or relieved to not be one of the lucky people to go to Groversville?




Both!  I have been exposed to the adventure before but would willingly play dumb if need be - it's a role I was born for


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. We can pickup Katrina's thread when I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 22, 2005)

Uh-oooh.  Did somebody say 'Cthuga'?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Uh-oooh.  Did somebody say 'Cthuga'?




No but close!   

Fire Vampire anyone?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Committed Hero, Hrothgar, and Tailspinner,

Ok get ready! I am starting the next game staring YOU! I am finishing up Tailspinner's game but it shouldn't have any effect on this game. I will post a starting IC thread and clean up any loose threads from your previous games. Check in here so I know your still breathing!   

So begins........THE WILD HUNT!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 23, 2005)

Standing by.


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 23, 2005)

The good doctor has his medical bag ready to go.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

Present!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Hrothgar,

Doctor Anderson's examination of the books found in the cellar of the old gym. 

_The Silver Key_, a book of poetry. A very disturbing read. (lose 5 sanity) Gain +1 Cthulhu Mythos skill rank.   

The Journal, nothing more is gained that you don't already know. Seems to be written by a insane person. 

_De Vermiis Mysteriis_ (Mysteries of the Worm) In latin, by Ludwig Prinn, 1542. Research tells you that it was written in Cologne Germany and is a extremely rare and valuable folio. Supressed by the Church only about 15 copies are known to have survived until today. (16 with this copy). Since you cannot read latin you cannot delve into it's secrets just yet!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 23, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> _The Silver Key_, The Journal, _De Vermiis Mysteriis_




Mmmmm ... insanitizing....


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

See what we're missing, 'Dwyn?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

taitzu52,
Ohh, they just ran into some big earth worms and a couple of books. You had a close encounter of the personal kind!


----------



## Gomez (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok The Wild Hunt IC is up and running. 

Which game thread (Convergence or The Wild Hunt) will give us our first insane PC or death? Stay tuned to see!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jun 24, 2005)

Sheesh, is there anything Janet can let us know about?


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

Shush! This is 'top secret need to know stuff' and you don't need to know!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Noted.  _scribble, scribble....._


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

There are just a few things about Janet that you don't need to know about. Things like she is a cyborg assassin sent from the future to kill your characters..........oops


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 24, 2005)

....

*starts humming 'Don't You Forget About Me'...*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

I thought you had your own thread.

"Delta Green: Operas and Avatars-  .45's & Wild Turkey"
Hehe.


----------



## Gomez (Jun 24, 2005)

No it's
 [Delta Green] Operas and Avatars: 45's, Wild Turkey, and Women! 


Sorry, I missed your post AGAIN!  *hangs head in shame* I will try and make up for it by having your run into a Mythos creature all the sooner. OK?


----------



## Rhialto (Jun 24, 2005)

...

Gee...

Thanks.  I'm touched.  (And hoping Jacob can run very, _very_ fast...)


----------



## Hrothgar (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes! First Sanity loss with Gomez! And Mythos tomes!  What a day!  

I'll update Jonathan when I get a chance.  And he plans on taking some Latin lessons.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2005)

Gomez:
[sblock]What agency, if any, is Janet a.k.a. Katrina connected with? The Library of Congress?[/sblock]


----------



## Gomez (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tailspinner*
[sblock] Well technically yes. She works for the Library of Congress but she shouldn't let anyone at the task force know that. Her cover is that of an assistant to Dr. Blake Conrad who is a psychiatrist and a FBI consultant. You can fill in the gaps with any story that you like.   [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 30, 2005)

That's funny....don't you miss your OWN thread?!?!


----------



## Committed Hero (Jul 1, 2005)

Guys, I apologize in advance if I post slower than normal this upcoming week.  Vacation and I don't know about internet.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Just wanted to point out I'll probably be offline from tomorrow to next Friday.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point out I'll probably be offline from tomorrow to next Friday.




I hope I didn't scare you away with the little dog leg.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The thing begins to follow Jacob out of the bathroom like some obscene pogo stick.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 8, 2005)

LOL! I have to admit, I have my moments! I was grinning ear to ear after I wrote that.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't scare you away with the little dog leg.




Are you kidding?  I'm presently debating whether Jacob should try to keep it as a pet.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 11, 2005)

Heh.  Turns out I'll be around after all.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 12, 2005)

Tailspinner are you around?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> OOC-Howzabouta _Sense Motive_, +12.





This raises a question - I haven't really been calling for rolls - should I be, Gomez? I can do so, or let you decide when one should be rolled, no bother either way.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 13, 2005)

Please call for rolls. That would help me alot!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks, will do.  Solomon will alo try a sense motive (+10) on her when he sees her in the kitchen, then.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 15, 2005)

sick as a dog, guys.  Will be back soon


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 19, 2005)

(mostly) back from a nasty bronchitis. I'll try to get a post up there today.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better! I have been pretty busy myself with 2 kid's birthdays and an anniversary to contend with.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 26, 2005)

Just a heads up, I'm going to be busier than usual in the next week or two with a move.  So I'll be here, I just can't promise to read or write any long posts for a bit.

Thanks in advance,
TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 26, 2005)

...And I'll be away from August 1-8.  I'll still be online for work stuff, so I'll be around, but in a limited capacity, like Taitzu.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 27, 2005)

> _ "Fido just exploded," he explains. "Fido--my dog leg. He was this miracle of unholy science I lucked out into finding, and now he's exploded. And something scurried out of him. Something I plan on killing as soon as I collect my wits."_




That would be a cool signature I think!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Why thank you.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

Boy the PC's are getting really touchy in the Convergence game. Looks like I am going to have a _Gunfight at the Sleepy-Eye Motel_!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Not like you have any part in inducing the paranioa, eh Gomez?

Sorry, Rhialto.  I gotta treat you like any NPC.  And Gomez's NPC's tend to come after you with sharp objects.

If you think I'm being impartial, you should have seen the first day that Andrews met Brown.  Ah, the birth of the *CED*.  Sigh....it seems like it was just yesterday.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

I did.  Most amusing.

That said, I hope Brown steps in as a voice of reason here, or one of us might have to roll up a new PC soon...


----------



## jdeleski (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey!  You guys are having too much fun in this game!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

And now we see the dangers of teaming up libertarians and FBI agents.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 28, 2005)

Rhialto,
Just a bit of warning. Rook is not stupid and he has a feeling that Andrews will shoot him.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Ahh, shot by FBI agents, or killed by unnamable nasties.  The choices we make.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well....that was quite a.....Convergence.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes.  I'm sorry.  Jacob may have high Sanity, but his sanity is another matter...


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm in full on move mode.  'Dwyn, it's all you for a bit.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay TZ - hope it goes smoothly for you.  Good luck


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope you have a good move, TZ!


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

Au ab nab, Tz.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 29, 2005)

_Re: The Wild Hunt._

Well--it seems something lean and athirst is troubling NYC.

Also, to explain Rook's comments, he's a UFOologist of the John Keel ilk...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 2, 2005)

Away for the week starting this morning...


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm also still pretty busy.  If you'd like to keep things molasses-sliding-uphill-in-the-winter slow until next Monday, we should both be on better schedules.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Well let's take a break from the _Convergence_ game then until next Monday, 8-8. Ok?


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds fine to me, though I would like to see if Jacob can get his question answered...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Back, but still a little wiped out.  We can start things up again, but I wont be at my usual several posts an hour rate


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

I too am back, but slowed.  Let's not try for our breakneck pace for a while.

TZ


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I'm afraid I'm going to be offline from the 20th to the 29th.  (That is to say, on the 29th, I'll be back online.)  Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 22, 2005)

taitzu52,

You still around?

Gomez


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry, I lost track of the other guys' conversation.

Actually, I think that the Horrorfind.com convention got the better of my week.
Who knew the horror fans liked Maker's Mark so much?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: What have you two been drinking or smoking??



C'mon, get a good look.  You tell me.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

For those in my Convergence game look carefully.

Who is the real Billy Ray? 







*YES!*






*NO!!*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 14, 2005)

Is there any chance I could still join?  I've never played Delta Green, but have experience with CoC d20.  Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi all - just found out I'll be having very spotty or non-existent internet access over the next few days - things will be better by Monday at the latest.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 22, 2005)

Gomez
I am still around, waiting patiently for The Wild Hunt.   

Are the other players MIA?


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 23, 2005)

Gomez, is there any way I could join?  Or is there an alternate list? Thanks.


----------



## Committed Hero (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm standing by.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 23, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Gomez
> I am still around, waiting patiently for The Wild Hunt.





Hrothgar,
Send me a email. I need to talk to you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Hrothgar,
> Send me a email. I need to talk to you.



Gomez, what you’re not going to invite everyone over to groovy gamers?  Seems rude to me. 

Oh here's a link for the PbP Cthulhu game you _just_ got done recruiting for. (link)

Oh, and I’m sorry for all you have lost games cause of Gomez sudden departure for “greener” pastures.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 26, 2005)

Just to clarify things for everyone. I am moving this game to another site. And no I am not inviting everyone. I discussed this with other players involved. But it was my decision. 

I have cut my games down from 5 to 2 and moved them to one spot that I had thought was a great place to run them. So far I have received support from my players. And I would think that this is something between my players and me. If they have a problem with that they can certainly tell me. My games where dying on the vine so I *had* to trim them down a bit.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gomez, what you’re not going to invite everyone over to groovy gamers?  Seems rude to me.
> 
> Oh here's a link for the PbP Cthulhu game you _just_ got done recruiting for. (link)
> 
> Oh, and I’m sorry for all you have lost games cause of Gomez sudden departure for “greener” pastures.




Brother Shatterstone, that's a really pissy attitude. What Gomez does with his games is his business. He has already apologized to the community elsewhere, and bringing up the reasons behind his move is his choice, not yours.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone, that's a really pissy attitude. What Gomez does with his games is his business. He has already apologized to the community elsewhere, and bringing up the reasons behind his move is his choice, not yours.



 In you opinion, Bob, in your opinion, but that's what makes the world go around.  His actions give PbP in general a bad name.  His actions make people think its right and okay to leave people dangling and it shouldn’t be.

You’re not going to convince me to think any other way on it nor am I going to convince you and it is very much my business.  I moderate over here (which is as high as it goes for PbP) and I admin over at groovy…  So yeah.  It’s pretty much my business to make sure people can find the games there looking for.

Later,
BS


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 26, 2005)

It is certainly not your business to air your grievances at Gomez's expense.  This is an agenda that was brought over from GG, and presented to you in confidence.  NONE of the other admins here at ENWorld seem to care, which leads me to believe that this is a personal matter.  Or at least an unwarranted ego trip.

We are all pretty unimpressed with your general attitude.  If there's any actions giving PBP a bad name, they're all yours, BS.

Good day.
taitzu52


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It is certainly not your business to air your grievances at Gomez's expense.




I guessing "no" for a vote of honesty from you also.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> This is an agenda that was brought over from GG, and presented to you in confidence.




It was, where? I signed no form, I gave no word.  I even PMed Gomez and he didn't reply. *shrug* I think *all* his players have a right to know but I left it to the ones who's game got moved but went invited.  I could have done it privately, but I thought Gomez deserved to know.



			
				taitzu52 said:
			
		

> NONE of the other admins here at ENWorld seem to care, which leads me to believe that this is a personal matter.  Or at least an unwarranted ego trip.




None of them probably know.  (but you’re right, what is groovy gamers to them?)

As for the rest of your post, no real comment, I'll even let you air them, which seems to be counter to the whole ego trip thing... *shrug*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Considering the large amount of PBP games that lose players or DM's, not to mention those that just fall off the face of the boards due to lack of commitment from both players and DM's, I would say that singling out a DM who has decided to take his games elsewhere or just not play at all is incredibly 1) unfair and 2) unprofessional.

I'm sure every one of us has been in a game that fell apart. I have never seen a moderator or player post in an ooc thread with the kind of tone or implications you did in your post. That was a really lame move. Yes, that's 'in my opinion', but I think you would find that the vast majority of the community would agree.


----------



## Endless Flight (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey guys,

If you have any grievances about GG, please bring them up in this thread:

http://groovygamers.com/viewtopic.php?t=1684

Thanks,

EF


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Considering the large amount of PBP games that lose players or DM's, not to mention those that just fall off the face of the boards due to lack of commitment from both players and DM's, I would say that singling out a DM who has decided to take his games elsewhere or just not play at all is incredibly 1) unfair and 2) unprofessional.




Bob we agree on something…  Well except in this case said DM isn’t ending this game he is moving it and didn’t give every player the chance to move with it and that is what has garnered my anger.  I see that as exceedingly 1) unfair and 2) unprofessional not to mention untrustworthy.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm sure every one of us has been in a game that fell apart. I have never seen a moderator or player post in an ooc thread with the kind of tone or implications you did in your post. That was a really lame move. Yes, that's 'in my opinion', but I think you would find that the vast majority of the community would agree.




Again I would agree except this game didn't end it's being moved, without all the players being given a chance, and I find that exceedingly lame.

Now if you want to bump this thread to the top every few minutes, or hours, I’m game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

Endless Flight said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> If you have any grievances about GG, please bring them up in this thread:
> 
> ...



EF, I believe you said this wasn’t a GG issue and if I had issues with it to post about it on ENworld, this was your suggestion after all.  Anyhow, I have no grievances with GG but I’ll take a look at the thread anyhow.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Now if you want to bump this thread to the top every few minutes, or hours, I’m game.




This isn't meant as a way to bump the thread and get attention, and I think you understand that. It's a discussion.

First, let me say that I respect the work you do, both here and elsewhere. We have never bumped heads before, and I would like to hope that disagreeing on this issue won't lead to a downturn in our relationship.

I don't feel your comments are fair. Every DM on this site should have the right to end or move a game as he sees fit. They should also have complete control over who plays in said games. Gomez attempted to move this game without confrontation, and gave as much information as he was willing to give. One would assume that any comments he made regarding moving the game would have been kept in confidence. While it wasn't stated in so many words, it is common sense.

Also, similar things to this happen in face-to-face games all the time. A player doesn't get invited to a new game, a game ends without the people involved giving 100% of the real reasons behind it, all sorts of stuff. It is up to each individual DM to decide how they want to run their games, and I think that extends to games that are moving rather than ending.

I feel a bit out of place here, but please know that I have been following the actions of Solomon and Andrews since they first met, and I love this game, especially in the stages before the convergence.


----------



## Endless Flight (Sep 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> EF, I believe you said this wasn’t a GG issue and if I had issues with it to post about it on ENworld, this was your suggestion after all.  Anyhow, I have no grievances with GG but I’ll take a look at the thread anyhow.




Once anyone brings GG up here, then it becomes an issue with GG. If you had all kept GG out of this thread, I wouldn't be over here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> This isn't meant as a way to bump the thread and get attention, and I think you understand that. It's a discussion.




Oh I know and I do agree but as I said a few posts back, maybe even in my first one we’re not going to change anyone’s opinion.

I think common decency means you should be honest and forthright with someone but I’m willing to assume that’s just me.  (Believe it or not some people think I’m blunt.) 

Also except for two games, I know the first name of my DMs, I consider them friends and comrades and not some random stranger on the internet.  My concept of stranger is also probably not as defined as others would see it.  Just today I gave a man I didn’t know, who approach me in a grocery store parking lot a ride.  (Why? Not cause it made me feels good, not because I liked a nice wave adrenaline, but because I’ve been there and done that and I had empathy for the man.)

I’ve lost enough games to know how I would feel it a DM bailed on me, I know how these players feel and I don’t like the feeling but you know what's worse?  Not being told, knowing for whatever reasons you weren’t part of the group.

For me it doesn't comes down to the DM’s rights but to common curtsy you should extend to every person you meet.

Everyone deserves to know the truth.

V/R
BS


----------



## Endless Flight (Sep 27, 2005)

Maybe he told them the truth via PM?


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a GG issue, almost 100%.  It a reaction to posts that began over there, and I'll be discussing it over there.  For everybody over, sorry things worked out like this.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

Endless Flight said:
			
		

> Maybe he told them the truth via PM?



No PMs in general on ENworld and as you’ve seen in your thread on GG not all of his players knew and more importantly Gomez realizes the error he has made so I'm doubting he emailed all of his players...


----------

